

Show HN: Gistlicious, hot or not for code - siavash
http://gistlicious.com/

======
ken
It's a cute idea, but I keep getting things like thousand-character Javascript
one-liners, pieces of build logs, dependency lists, stack traces, and empty or
deleted files. A little filtering would probably help out a lot, though.

I wonder if the results would be of any value to
<http://dijkstra.cs.virginia.edu/projects/readability/>

------
cncool
ValueError ValueError: invalid literal for int() with base 10: ''

The debugger caught an exception in your WSGI application. You can now look at
the traceback which led to the error. To switch between the interactive
traceback and the plaintext one, you can click on the "Traceback" headline.
From the text traceback you can also create a paste of it. For code execution
mouse-over the frame you want to debug and click on the console icon on the
right side.

You can execute arbitrary Python code in the stack frames and there are some
extra helpers available for introspection:

dump() shows all variables in the frame dump(obj) dumps all that's known about
the object

------
SoftwareMaven
There needs to be two other buttons:

"Meh": which means I wouldn't use either.

"WTF??": (one for each side). This isn't just a "not vote up", but is a "major
vote down".

~~~
protolif
I tend to agree with the need for "Meh". In order to make a good comparison,
both sides need to be more similar. I mean, how can I compare a git diff to a
line of css? Perhaps "Next" would sound nicer than "Meh", but the idea is the
same. I'm not sold on the downvoting, however.

------
draven
After a few tries one of the gists was empty; I wanted to vote for it (because
the best code is no code) and got an Internal Server Error.

------
jdp
Cool idea! Was also pleasantly surprised to find my Python A* gist near the
top of the toplist :) <https://gist.github.com/1687840>

------
Peteris
Search by language would be lovely, if you ever get to it.

~~~
emehrkay
So a random gist from a lang on each side -- the real "my coding choice is
better" metric

This is a lot of fun.

------
mwhooker
I seem to be getting a lot of gists that are distinctly not application code
(ie diffs, make files, random text). I think you could really improve the
signal:noise if you let people vote gists as "not applicable" or such.

------
gurglet
I want to fork almost every gist and fix them!

~~~
wsc981
The idea seems fun enough, but I'd like to see the same languages used on
either side. Comparisons between different languages are a bit harder for me,
especially since I'm not proficient in most languages (Java, .NET,
Objective-C, Basic and C are my most used languages).

~~~
user24
What do you use Basic for?!?

------
Zombieball
Renders a bit strange on the iPad. See screenshot here: <http://puu.sh/wQlm>

------
kenrikm
Ahh darn, the site is down before I got to play with it. Time to fire up a few
more EC2 instances! get to it!

~~~
siavash
The project was written at #hackNmatch hackathon in Stockholm in 2 hours. The
DNS might not have been propagated yet...

------
clippit
The page looks quirks on my iPad. Maybe it's a gist width problem.

------
h84ru3a
It could be a way to filter down to the most popular gist's.

Or it could be some sort of language popularity measure.

Put two one-liners that do the same thing (not necessarily in the same
language) side by side and let people choose.

Instead of gist maybe use rosettacode?

------
shane_armstrong
Okay, 2 minutes of use and I'm addicted.

Please add logins and comments and I will be your first sign up.

\-----------------------

Public response:

Most people I show say the same thing:

"god i hope they develop some kind of social side to it logins with comments
and fixes for top ranked code you know, accuracy and symantics etc would be so
good"

"Would be amazing if i could comment"

On another note, one friend said:

"it would be great for crowd sourcing optimisation"

\-----------------------

Updates:

Update: 10 minutes of use and I'm addicted.

Update: 15 minutes of use and I'm addicted, I've tweeted, my girlfriend has
re-tweeted and I've liked. This site seriously needs some kind of social side
to it - potential is not being fulfilled.

Update: Friends have seen my like and started liking.

Update: Lobbed towards Hexxeh, hopefully we can get a tweet from him or a blog
post.

Update: So far a handful of friends have checked it out, hopefully a few
uniques coming over and _staying_.

~~~
lubutu
I don't want to be mean, but do you really feel the need to update us with who
you've shown this to, and who liked whose tweet, every 5 minutes? The signal
to noise ratio in your comment is pretty low... In future could you keep it a
little more concise, and less update-happy? Thanks.

~~~
AznHisoka
Just shut up and take my money!!!!!

